
Yelp cutting 1k jobs, furloughing others - rurp
https://www.axios.com/yelp-cutting-1000-jobs-furloughing-others-0ebcba5e-598d-47cf-92ac-a1d552e6814d.html
======
dotcoma
What's the difference between "cutting" and "furloughing"?

~~~
thatguy0900
Furlough implies they'll be hired back once this is over

~~~
dotcoma
Oh, ok, thanks!

------
madengr
In local news, Eddie the Extortionist lays off his henchmen due to the
downturn in the protection business.

